# copain, copine / petit ami, petite amie



## Jhns

Hi all ,Bonjour!

I would like to know the difference in usage between words _ami_, _copain_ 

merci ,Jhns

*Moderator note: *Multiple similar threads were merged to create this one 
*Note de la modération : *Ce fil comprend plusieurs anciens fils sur le même thème


----------



## dacct

Just a few ideas (I think the different use/levels are quite similar in both languages):

[…]
companion > compagnon
friend, mate, pal, buddy > ami, copain
[…]


----------



## sunbeam1

But i thought "mon copain" or "ma copine" would mean my boyfriend/girlfriend, isnt that a closer relationship than an "ami"?

Merci!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Oh no! Having a "copain" or "copine" doen't mean the relationship will last! While "ami" is long lasting relationship!
Only time can tell whether you can rely or not on your copain/copine! Then it will be love!!
Hope it helps!


----------



## Agnès E.

The first meaning of _copain/copine_ is *buddy, friend*.

The adjective _petit(e)_ has been added to it to transform it to _girl/boyfriend (petit copain, petite copine)_ (no that long ago, perhaps 30 years ago).
Then, the habit to skip _petit_ and only use _copain/copine_ for _girlfriend/boyfriend_ (meaning love) has spread.

Now, we usually say: _mon copain/ma copine_ to talk about someone we love (usually when you're under 30. After, it sounds rather strange, a bit too teenager). And _un copain/une copine_ to talk about buddies.
Or mon copain John = John, one of my buddies ...
Ma copine Amanda = Amanda, one of my friends...


----------



## Jhns

Thanks !
this helps too
though here is a funny thing :
I was told by someone that French people also use  _petit/e ami/e _for the same reason (amongst younger generation?) 

It seems, after I 've seen the explanations that others provided ,that to use _copain/copine_ for a really close relationship is indeed a bit immature or somewhat wrong..

Merci pour votre réponce,
Jhns


----------



## Agnès E.

You are perfectly right about _petit(e) ami(e)._ I would say that the difference between _ami_ and _copain_ is the level of language: 
*Ami* is standard French, whereas *copain* is colloquial. You can write _[petit] ami_, whereas you would keep _[petit] copain_ (with or without _petit_) for you discussions amons friends...

You are also right about the age: I would say that using _copain_ above 30 would appear a bit childish. 

Edit: there is also a question of "level of love". I think that _petit ami_ and _petit copain_ imply that you never slept with the person, hence a connotation of teenage / young / not lasting love. Among adults, we skip the petit to show that the relation is deeper. Above 30, you are usually supposed to build a family or at least a lasting relationship. Hence these words sounding a bit odd. Stereotypes, stereotypes! But, well, that's how it is.


----------



## zozu

J'ai une tendence a traduire "boyfriend, girlfriend" as copain, copine or "petite ami, petit amie. Is it the proper way to translate them?


----------



## geve

zozu said:
			
		

> J'ai une tendence a traduire "boyfriend, girlfriend" as copain, copine or "petit* *ami, petit*e* amie. Is it the proper way to translate them?


Yes it is. 
"copain/copine" also means just "friend", so the context has to make it clear it is your boyfriend/girlfriend. But if you say "mon copain"/"ma copine" people will know you're talking about your boyfriend/girlfriend, and not about the only friend you have.
"petit copain"/"petite copine" was used among teenagers when I was one; but sounds a bit childish... (even to a teenager's ear!)

Edit: yes, "petit ami/petite amie" might sound childish or dépassé too


----------



## montreal

So does that mean when French people hear 'copine/copain' it automatically means 'girlfriend/boyfriend'?  Let's say you meet a guy and a girl at a party, and the guy introduces the girl as his 'copine'.  Do you automatically understand that to mean 'girlfriend' and not just a 'friend'?

[…]

Please explain for both words.....  Thanks!


----------



## mellerian

well if the guy at the party introduces just a friend he has to say the firstname of the girl, or maybe "une copine" instead of "ma copine". If he says "ma copine" it does mean this is his girfriend! 

[…]


----------



## shazzidy

hello, I am new here, I have a simple question.
I have met a lovely guy here in France, we have had a few dates, he asked me in French if we could be "copine et copain"....I said yes, I think it means girlfriend / boyfriend, but today he was telling me in French about when he hangs out with his "copain" or "copains".....I am unclear on this....what does it mean please?
Oh, we have kissed and held hands if this is a clue, but I'm new in France, and am used to "british dating" lol
friend or more?


----------



## Mouquiette

Copine means friend and girlfriend. (same for Copain). It just depends on the context.
Je vous présente ma copine -> He may have more than one friend, so it's girlfriend
Je vous présente mes copines -> It certainly means friends  But who knows 
Je vous présente ma copine Cécile qui était avec moi au concert -> It's one girl in particular, so it's friend, unless you know it's his girlfriend


----------



## shazzidy

ok, wow, thanks for the very swift reply!
It is confusing, because although we do the holding hands, kissing etc, like I say, he said about when he goes for drinks with his "copains"....I was thinking, is copain a masculine word, in which case, he could mean boy-friends, as opposed to "copine" is feminine and would mean girlfriend?
this language has me baffled at the best of times, but i truly am confused on this one.
Thanks again.
S
xx


----------



## Mouquiette

[…]

It's exactly the same for copain it as both meaning. Generaly, when the situation may bring confusion, copain / copine is friend, and petit(e) ami(e) boy(girl)friend. But sometimes, you spent a day with someone without knowing if he tells you of is girlfriend (boyfriend) or just a very good friend


----------



## Mouquiette

"petit ami" means whitout a doubt boyfriend / girlfriend


----------



## blygman

Effectivement, c'est le terme possessif mon/ma ou un/une qui permet de savoir que l'on parle de son/sa boy/girlfriend. 
Ex : c'est une copine vs C'est ma copine.
Les jeunes disent aussi "mon mec/ma nana".
Chez les moins jeunes, les gens diront plutôt "mon ami(e), compagne/on".

Pour l'amitié, comme en anglais, on peut utiliser des termes familiers tels que pote (buddy) ... chez les jeunes.

François


----------



## blygman

Copain est utilisé par les enfants & jeunes. On ne l'utilise plus vraiment une fois dans la vie adulte, cela fait trop puéril.
Pour beaucoup de gens, ami est plus utilisé pour signifier un lien plus fort, mur et long terme et non pas une simple relation de sympathie.


----------



## Cath.S.

blygman said:


> Copain est utilisé par les enfants & jeunes. On ne l'utilise plus vraiment une fois dans la vie adulte, cela fait trop puéril.
> Pour beaucoup de gens, ami est plus utilisé pour signifier un lien plus fort, mur et long terme et non pas une simple relation de sympathie.


Je dirai à Thérèse, ma voisine septuagénaire, qu'elle est jeune, ça lui fera plaisir. Elle parle toujours de ses _copines,_ jamais de ses _amies_. Il me semble que c'est probablement aussi  une question de milieu social, davantage perçu que réel, d'ailleurs.  _Ami _fait plus chic, même si le terme désigne une personne avec qui l'on a deux ou trois fois parlé de la pluie ou du beau temps dans un bar.


----------



## LennyBoii

Well , ya'll have to know that , we ( young people ) use " copain/copine " , as " boyfriend/girlfriend " too !


----------



## blygman

C'est le possessif mon ami/copain sans préciser le prénom qui suggère implicitement qu'il s'agit du boyfriend. ex : "Je pars en vacance avec mon ami/copain/compagnon" implique implicitement boyfriend. 
En revanche, si l'on précise le prénom après "mon ami" ex : "mon ami Henri" ou que l'on dit "je pars avec un ami" alors cela signifie que l'on parle d'un de ces amis. 

Quand une femme âgée parle de ses "copines", c'est un clin d'oeil, comme si elle allait passer du bon temps avec elles comme une gamine, il y a donc une connotation enfantine amusante. C'est d'ailleurs utilisé par les femmes âgées, pas vraiment par les hommes âgés. 

Un homme au-délà de 30 ans ne parlera pas des ses copains, mais de ses amis.

Pour moi, "Pote", de même que "copain" fait aussi jeune. Je ne vois pas un homme de 40 ans dire qu'il va voir ses potes, à moins d'être un adulescent (teendult) comme certaines stars ...


----------



## thierry1222

Le terme "petit ami" est bien connu, mais cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas entendu prononcer...


----------



## doinel

Je crois qu'on le dit toujours. mais après un certain temps (dans la relation) j'ai l'impression que dire ami(e) fait plus sérieux.
Ce n'est qu'un sentiment personnel…
[…]


----------



## cropje_jnr

[...]
I can only speak for people around my age (late teens, early twenties).

Basically, even _ami_ and _amie_ can have romantic connotations depending on the context. However, these words usually clearly identify the relevant person as a non-romantic friend, so they're generally your safest option.

Conversely, _petit ami _and _petite amie_, although rarely used by young people, serve the opposite function.

I would generally agree that using a possessive article implies a romantic relationship, whereas referring vaguely to "a" _copain/copine_ hints at a mere friend. These terms are fairly familiar in tone, however. I don't know about our French colleagues, but I don't hear them used so much by older people.


----------



## wildan1

Hugolienne7 said:


> I understand that the word "copain/copine" means a friend, literally, but is often used to refer to one's boyfriend or girlfriend. I'm wondering if there is a way to distinguish the two meanings in current French usage.


If you add _mon_ _petit/ma petite_ to _copain/copine_ it is clear that it is about a boy/girlfriend in a romantic sense.

Otherwise it is ambiguous unless the context makes it clear.


----------



## Micia93

Saying "c'est ma copine" or "c'est mon copain" more and more implies "girl friend" or "boy friend". Of course, as Wildan pointed it out, adding "petit (e) " before, definitely implies a "romantic sense". 

In fact, "copain" and "copine" meaning mere friends are less and less used among young people. When older will say "c'est un bon copain", younger will say "c'est un bon pote" or something along those lines. At least, that's what I hear around me.


----------



## Anna.M

Yes, it's important to note that to say "friend", you can use either "ami/amie" or copain/copine". "Ami" implies that you're close. 
"Copain/copine" is used
- by teenagers and young adults of both sexes to refer to their girlfriend/boyfriend (along with "petit(e) ami(e)" as stated by Magill and eilahtan)
- by children and mostly by girls/women speaking of their friend. I don't know why, but male teenagers/young men will rather use "ami" (formal) or "pote" (=mate, familiar)—Anyone knows why ?
An easy way to distinguish between the 2 ; if you hear :
- "jai été au cinéma avec *mon* copain" = I went to see a movie with my boyfriend
- "j'ai été au cinéma avec *un* copain" = I went to see a movie with a friend


----------



## Magmod

What's the difference between?:

J'ai passé une dizaine de jours avec une *copine* à moi
J'ai passé une dizaine de jours avec une *amie* à moi


----------



## Astamalana

Copine and Amie mean the same. 

But copine is mostly use when you want to talk about your girlfriend.

In fact.. Very young girl would say "copine" to talk about her friend. When you grow up, teenager or more, Amie becomes friend and Copine becomes Girlfriend.

EDIT : The meaning can be understand either or not you talk about YOUR (Ma) or A(une) copine.

C'est une copine => It's a friend (So in your 1st sentence "Copine" means "Friend" obviously)
C'est ma copine => It's my girlfriend (except for kid as wrote above)

And it works the exact same way for "Copain".

C'est un copain => It's a friend
C'est mon copain => It's my boyfriend


----------



## tierrasimbolica

I am working on adding subtitles to my short film.  In the film, there's a scene where the male character tells a woman that he just had a one-night stand with that he has a girlfriend.  What is the best way to communicate this?  If he says "J'ai une copine", it sounds like he's saying "I have a friend", right?  Thanks for any advice!

P.S. The character is in his early 30's.  Would it be weird for him to say "J'ai une petite copine"?


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello and welcome to the forums, terrasimbolica 

He would definitely say "*J'ai une copine*". Everybody will understand he has a girlfriend, not a female friend.
"*J'ai une petite copine / petite amie.*" is really old-fashioned now and will be more likely used by people over 50 maybe (?) when addressing a young person (eg: conversationi between a young man and his granny:_ "Alors, mon chéri, tu as une *petite copine *?" " Mais mamie, on dit "*copine*" maintenant, pas "petite copine" !_)


----------



## Gloewen

*Pour les relations amoureuses*, il y a plusieurs façons de présenter son boyfriend/grilfriend :

** *Il y a des mots sans équivoques comme : Petit copain/petite copine, petit ami/petite amie, compagne/compagnon, ou même chéri/chérie.
_Par exemple :__Je te présente ma petite amie._ _Love_
_Voici mon chéri.__ Love_
​ _A noter que compagne/compagnon ne sous-entend pas nécessairement que les gens vivent ensemble. C'est une expression élégante et plus soutue pour signifier que l'on a une relation amoureuse.
Cette expression est peu utilisée par les adolescents_.

** *Une personne peut aussi utiliser les mots copain/copine, ami/amie seuls pour signifier la relation amoureuse. Dans ce cas, elle ajoute «mon/ma » pour en parler.
_Par exemple :__Je suis venu ici avec ma copine.__ Love_
_Je te présente mon ami.__ Love_

​Cependant, cela ne fonctionne pas lorsque les deux personnes parlent ensemble ou que l'on ajoute le prénom dernière.
_Par exemple :_
_Tu es mon ami/amie. Friend
Tu es mon copain/copine. Friend
Je te présente mon amie Carol. Friend​Ces cas-là sont souvent utilisés pour signifier une relation d’amitié uniquement._


** *On utilise également les termes « mon homme/ma femme » _(même si les personnes ne sont pas mariées)_
_Par exemple :__Je te présente mon homme.__ Love_​_Ces expressions sont assez familières._



** *Très familièrement, on utilise aussi les expressions « mon mec/ma nana, mon keum/ma meuf »
_Par exemple :__Je te présente ma nana. _ _Love_
_ Voici mon nouveau keum._ _Love_ ​

** *Pour signifier la relation amoureuse, on peut utiliser les expressions « être en couple », « être avec », « sortir ensemble », « sortir avec ».
_Par exemple :__Nous sommes ensemble._ _Love_
_Nous sommes en couple._ _Love_
_Je sors avec elle._ _Love_ ​

** *_L’utilisation de ces mots varie aussi avec l’âge des personnes. Un adolescent dira plus facilement « ma petite copine » ou « ma petite amie », un jeune adulte pourra préférer « ma copine » ou « ma chéri » et un adulte utilisera plus couramment « mon amie » ou « ma compagne ». Mais il arrive très fréquemment que ces mots soient utilisés par n’importe quel âge ! _



*Pour les relations amicales*, il existe plusieurs termes dont le sens dépend du contexte.

** *Les enfants et adolescents parlent de copains et copines pour dire « friends ». Quand ils se sentent plus proches entre eux, plus intimes, ils pourront parler d’amis et d’amies. (On a beaucoup de copines/copines et très peu d’amis/amies.)
_On dira « tu es ma meilleure amie » mais plus rarement « tu es ma meilleure copine »._ L'expression _« tu es ma meilleure copine »_ a une connotation plus enfantine.

** *Ces mots sont également employés par les adultes. Par pudeur, ce sont surtout les termes « ami/amie » qui sont employés. Les mots « copain/copine » sont toujours utilisés mais moins souvent et surtout par les femmes.

** *Familièrement, on peut employer des mots comme poteau, pote, cop ou frère/soeur.


----------



## baroudeuz

Bonjour,

Je cherche un terme pour dire "ta petite amie" en anglais, en exprimant un certain respect envers cette personne.
En français je dirais quelque chose comme "ta damoiselle". 

Le terme "your lady" convient-il ou cela signifirait "ta femme" (au sens marié avec)?

Merci!


----------



## Martyn94

"Petite amie" is normally girlfriend and is perfectly respectful if said/written respectfully. Anything else is a minefield. ."your lady" does not correspond to "ta femme" (and "your woman" just implies that she is his property). "Your lady"  and "your lady friend" are likely to be construed as facetious and mildly insulting. There must be other ways by which you can convey that you value her: use them instead. If they are a permanent couple, you can say "your partner": it is not especially more respectful to her, but it shows you take their relationship seriously.


----------



## baroudeuz

Thank you very much for this complete answer. Is it less respectful if i write "your girl"?


----------



## Suehil

'Your girl' would be more likely to be used about someone's daughter.  I think you would be safest with 'your girlfriend' - that is standard and doesn't have any hidden meanings.


----------



## Larbre

I also have a question about the difference between copine and amie.  A friend's mother was talking on the phone to the brother of this friend and said, about me, "Une copine de ton frère est chez nous pendant quelques jours."  Later this same friend (who is in his 20s) was very upset with me when I referred to us as "amis", something like "je suis contente que nous sommes amis."  Of course there might be various reasons, but can it be a linguistic mistake?  Could the mother's use of the word "copine" have been very casual, like "pal", "person he knows", or even in the sense that my grandmother might say "how is your friend X" and mean a person I met once and barely know?  Whereas when I used "amis" it sounded like I was claiming we are each other's closest friends?  I guess I am confused why one of these uses might be correct and the other incorrect, assuming that all parties view our friendship as the same, that is, more than acquaintances and less than best friends. Should I have said, "Je suis contente que nous sommes copains/potes" to indicate that I think we're somewhere on the friend spectrum, but at neither extreme?  Merci pour votre aide!  Et pardon si c'est une question plutot sociolinguistique que linguistique...


----------



## Michelvar

Hi, and welcome!

First, "Une copine de ton frère..." is a very natural sentence from the mother when she doesn't know what is your relationship. That's what I would have said to tell it without giving details.

For the other questions, It's difficult to know what he had in mind. What comes immediately in my mind is that he has a crush on you, and that, by your saying "je suis contente que nous soyons amis" he thought that he was friendzoned, and was not happy because of that. After all, when a 20 years old boy invites a girl at home, usually...

The other possible explanation would be that he considers you only as an acquaintance. But in this case, there is no point in being mad, you only told him you were happy to be his friend, anyone in this situation would just shut up and think "no you're not", but without making a scene.

But, once again, we can not know. How about asking him? You have the excuse of the language, so it's easy for you to ask him if you said, by mistake, something rude, and see what he says.


----------



## Chrack

Hi, - What is the difference in use of copine and petite amie? The girlfriend in question is twenty eight years old. - Thanks for your help.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I think "copine" doesn't necessarily imply a romantic or sexual relationship ;FRs will let us know. I think a 28-year-old could still use "copine". (And welcome back to the fold!)


----------



## PaulineKL

when you tell someone " c'est *ma* copine" or " c'est ma petite amie" it means girlfriend in a romantic way 
"c'est *une *copine" means it's just a friend
We don't really use the word "petite amie" anymore it's a bit "old school"


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello, and welcome to this forum!

A "copine" used to be no more than a pal, many years ago. But it has changed a lot within the last years and tends to mean a "girlfriend" nowadays. Maybe this is because "petite amie" has become pretty old fashioned at the same time!

Lots of people will now be referring to their girlfriend as their "amie", and yet it is nothing with what we consider friendship because it is merely about love affairs.

Context is very important when dealing with such expressions nowadays, since it has become pretty easy to make serious mistakes!


----------



## Chrack

PaulineKL said:


> when you tell someone " c'est *ma* copine" or " c'est ma petite amie" it means girlfriend in a romantic way
> "c'est *une *copine" means it's just a friend
> We don't really use the word "petite amie" anymore it's a bit "old school"


Really helpful, thanks. It is pretty much what I thought but good to have it confirmed.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi and Welcome!, PaulineKL [and "Welcome Back!" nearly five years after your first post, Chrack!]: 
"..it's a girlfriend" or "she's a girlfriend" ?


----------



## Kecha

snarkhunter said:


> Lots of people will now be referring to their girlfriend as their "amie", and yet it is nothing with what we consider friendship because it is merely about love affairs.


Si quelqu'un me dit qu'il a une "amie" je ne vais pas comprendre qu'il couche avec... "mon amie", ça fait encore plus vieillot que "ma petite amie" je trouve...


----------



## iuytr

C'est la question de comment nommer la personne avec qui on forme un couple quand on est pas marié, qui diffère selon l' âge, le degré de stabilité du couple, la durée passée ensemble, si on habite ensemble ou pas, si on a des enfants ensemble ou pas. Devant l'absence d'un terme adapté , on utilise des mots qui ont plusieurs significations.
J'entends très souvent ami(e) pour des couples stables non marié après 40 ans (environ) qui ont chacun leur logement. Quand  je croise le couple dans la rue et que la personne que je connais me présente son "ami(e)", personnellement, je comprends qu'il/elle couche avec .
Pour rester sur le sujet du fil , pour une fille de 20 ans, ça ne colle pas.


----------

